# Best currency conversion



## kkelly77 (10 Aug 2010)

I am expecting an Australian bank draft in the post. Where is giving the best currency rate at the moment to have the draft converted into Euro? Thanks.

K


----------



## fto (16 Aug 2010)

there are a few decent currency brokers like omnisfx, travelx , transfermate but not sure if they will accept a bankers draft. the easiest way would to have the aussy dollars in a bank account in your name as that can be transferred to a broker which you can haggle with the brokers to get the best rate. i think there is more details about it at www.currencyexchange-advice.com


----------

